# Game 15, Bucks vs a Rondo-less Celtics



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Bucks (7-7) vs. Boston Celtics (9-7).
> 
> WHEN: 7:30 p.m. Saturday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/181644041.html


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

CLUTCH three from Brandon, surprised he had that great of a look.

24 seconds left, Bucks up 2.. Boston's ball.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Larry coming up huge tonight, 18 points alongside 16 boards, a career-high. Missed a free throw at the end but Pierce and Jason Terry both miss 3's at the end.

Solid win. Thank you Rajon Rondo, excellent timing for a suspension.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

When you start out so far behind, so quickly, it would have been easy to just phone the rest of the game in. Glad to see they didn't do it.

And Larry Sanders continues to shine.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Hopefully Larry plays like this for the rest of the season.


----------

